# SMX - Security Matters



## System (15 August 2018)

Security Matters owns and has commenced commercialising the technology to permanently and irrevocably "mark" any object either solid, liquid or gas, allowing identification, proof of authenticity, tracking supply chain movements and quality assurance for countless products in virtually every industry.

Security Matters' technology comprises a chemical-based hidden "barcode" system, alongside a unique "reader" to identify these codes, and a blockchain record to store and protect ownership data. 

It is anticipated that SMX will list on the ASX during September 2018.

http://www.securitymattersltd.com


----------



## greggles (22 October 2018)

Security Matters listed last Monday and has risen from its IPO price of 20c to be currently trading at 42c today.

I haven't looked too deeply into SMX but it's had a great first week.


----------



## greggles (24 October 2018)

And the good time keep on rolling for Security Matters. From 42c on Monday to 59c today. The share price increase today was 49.4%, finishing the day at its high.

I still haven't looked too closely into SMX's business, but for a listed company to go from 20c to 59c in its first eight trading sessions is pretty impressive.


----------



## barney (24 October 2018)

greggles said:


> And the good time keep on rolling for Security Matters. From 42c on Monday to 59c today. The share price increase today was 49.4%, finishing the day at its high.
> 
> I still haven't looked too closely into SMX's business, but for a listed company to go from 20c to 59c in its first eight trading sessions is pretty impressive.




The Top 20 Shareholders is interesting reading


----------



## greggles (5 March 2019)

barney said:


> The Top 20 Shareholders is interesting reading




SMX eventually came back to Earth, bottoming out at 25c, but now it's going for another run after announcing yesterday that it has commenced feasibility studies with world leading German chemical producer, BASF SE, via their Performance Chemical Division.

Currently up 36.26% to 62c so far today.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2020)

SMX develops tech solution to trace origin and drive brand integrity of wine
 Solution to address the approx. $500bn per annum alcohol counterfeiting market
 Patented system leverages world-class Israeli technology to tag, track and verify wine
 Joint Venture (SMX Beverages) formed with Peter Yates AM and Leon Kempler AM to complete and commercialise the system



> SMX  announces the incorporation of a new joint venture company, Security Matters Beverages in collaboration with Global Bevco Pty Ltd to complete the development of SMX’s patented wine anti-counterfeit and adulteration system and commercialise its application.
> 
> SMX-B will be 50% owned by Security Matters and 50% owned by Global Bevco, a company owned by former Macquarie banker Mr Peter Yates AM and Mr Leon Kempler AM.
> SMX-B will licence SMX’s supply chain integrity and asset tracking technology, which irrevocably marks a range of fungible products and substances to allow for their tracking.





> The technology comprises an invisible, liquid-based barcode system, a proprietary reader to identify these codes and a blockchain record to store and protect ownership data. The newly formed partnership will apply Security Matters’ solution to alcoholic beverages globally, with work already underway with key stakeholders to develop global standards and test the technology.
> 
> Haggai Alon, Security Matters Founder and CEO said: “We are focused on assisting FMCG companies to demonstrate brand integrity and production visibility - from raw material to recycling - with all information stored on the block chain. Through the joint venture we will be executing an aggressive
> strategy in 2020, targeting the FMCG market and specifically the alcohol industry which accounts for over $500 billion annually i of counterfeit goods.
> ...





> “In simple terms, we introduce a trace of a unique marker that effectively represents the DNA of the product right down to the batch number that can be read by a proprietary analyser at every stage of the supply chain,” said Mr Alon


----------



## So_Cynical (11 February 2020)

These things have been done before and ended in tears both times..a liquid barcode FFS


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> These things have been done before and ended in tears ...



I tend to agree. I think Beston Global (BFC, was Beston Foods) tried something similar.

in the end, its not the smart tech but the inability to enforce across the end users. It needs universal adherence, and that's not going to happen. Most consumers don't care, most retailer only care about the margin and if that involves a bit of counterfeit product, so be it. The average palate can't tell with wine, they usually 'drink the label'. I remember a TWE rep telling the story of high end grange being poured, appreciated and then cut with Coke before quaffing.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2020)

_this looks interesting_

*Formation of trueGold Consortium*
*Mine-to-marketplace gold supply chain assurance solution *
 SMX has entered into agreements with a wholly owned entity of Perth Mint to form the trueGold Consortium.
 trueGold will utilise SMX’s unique molecular marking technology and blockchain platform to launch what it believes to be, the world’s first fully transparent mine-to-marketplace ESG focussed gold supply chain assurance solution.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2020)

of course, there's a story behind the development



> Two of the world's largest banks, HSBC and JPMorgan, have stopped buying gold from the Perth Mint, citing potential damage to their reputation and concerns the government-owned refiner could lose its London accreditation. The black ban follows revelations in _The Australian Financial Review _that the mint was buying up to $200 million of gold a year from a convicted killer in Papua New Guinea and that child labour and toxic mercury were present in its supply chain.....



https://www.afr.com/companies/finan...st-banks-blacklist-perth-mint-20200724-p55f3v


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

Today's jump to 43 cents early had a bit of a rumpy pumpy feel about it. Not sure what to make of it. 

I couldn't find an updated Top 20 in their last Annual report ... Unusual


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2020)

called it there, @barney ... back to low 30's

If, as SMX states, " _Blockchain is becoming software as a service (SaaS), supplied by the leading IT companies globally", _then the only way small-fry like this can carve out a niche is by doing deals with outfits like Perth Mint.  (IMO)

(_DNH)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2020)

*Gold Industry expected to benefit from trueGold’s technology *
The establishment of trueGold’s global tech platform once adopted, is expected to help to enhance, compliment and promote the current ESG frameworks provided by the World Gold Council (Responsible Gold Mining Principles) and London Bullion Market Association (Responsible Gold Guidance) by offering a technology and blockchain platform that can promote and drive integrity, anti-counterfeiting, corporate transparency, accountability and sustainability across the gold industry value chain. 

trueGold intends to encourage further consensus and trust around provenance, responsible sourcing and production standards. It intends not only to incentivise the sourcing of gold production from conflict free areas, but also build trust between upstream and downstream partners and reduce financial and transactional risk, cost and time. Most importantly, trueGold’s technological solution should facilitate a collaborative effort for the Gold Industry to increase transparency around gold sourcing in the face of growing public awareness and ESG expectations.

_*Next stage in R&D and Commercial Launch *_
trueGold will now commence a *capital raising* via its global network of strategic and investment partners to finalise development and fully launch its proprietary mine-to-marketplace ESG focussed gold supply chain assurance solution. Full commercial roll-out of trueGold’s technology and blockchain platform is expected to be in Q1 2021.

- _call on cash down the line introduced a dose of reality, I'd reckon_


----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> called it there, @barney ... back to low 30's




Yeah, there might be some substance in todays spike but I have no idea. Back under todays open at 31 cents would have a bad look if it goes there quickly. 

There was no buying at the closing auction today which is also unusual after such an aggressive daily spike


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 September 2020)

and early August,
Major companies and retailers join BASF’s *reciChain *pilot to improve circular economy and traceability  of recycled plastics in Canada:
_- BASF, CSSA, Layfield, London Drugs, Merlin Plastics, NOVA Chemicals, Recycle BC, Return-It, Save on Foods and V.I.P. Soap become part of the stakeholder consortium that enables better sorting, traceability and transparency throughout the value chain  
- For the pilot project in British Columbia, Canada, BASF is also partnering with Deloitte as a strategic advisor 
- SMX’s technology to be used in reciChain and includes a marker embedded into both rigid and flexible plastic that allows users to access and verify information associated with the material.
_
To me SUP is a blight. Coming at it from a different direction ...







> While the major displacement of oil demand in the transport sector has yet to materialize as EV penetration has been slower than major projections estimated, the *crusade against plastics* has begun and will only intensify in the coming years. This would mean more initiatives for banning single-use plastics and more regulation in place for plastics recycling.





> Without regulation, the crusade will fail. According to Carbon Tracker, however, it will win, not least because of problems inherent in the plastics industry. _*Plastics impose a massive untaxed externality *upon society which this report estimates is about $1,000 per tonne ($350bn a year) from carbon dioxide, health costs, collection costs, and ocean pollution,_ the report authors wrote, adding that these can be mitigated through recycling, replacing with alternative materials, and improving the design and regulation.



https://carbontracker.org/oil-industry-betting-future-on-shaky-plastics-as-world-battles-waste/

Regulation  .... new member, inducted into the Death and Taxes duumvirate
_


So_Cynical said:



			These things have been done before and ended in tears both times..a liquid barcode FFS
		
Click to expand...


chemical "barcode", actually.

_


----------



## So_Cynical (7 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _chemical "barcode", actually._




A lot of plastic in Europe is "recycled" via incineration to produce electricity and heat, they 
burn (recycle) rubbish, i can't see anyone making the effort to scan rubbish before its burnt.


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

*Security Matters (ASX:SMX)* is using its technology to track and trace the supply chain. Its technology invisibly marks any solid, liquid, or gas using a chemical-based barcode. 

It is collaborating on a number of projects including addressing plastic contamination in the agriculture industry, embedding its markers into seeds to provide product protection of seeds throughout the supply chain, a trial with an identity solutions provider to enhance the security and reliability of identity documents, and is investigating using its technology in the mining industry to ensure ethical supply.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2022)

_up 150%. I kid you not.  11c to 27.5c, after getting as high as 45c in the day. Maybe and mebbe. I wonder how much a holder really ends up with?_

Security Matters is poised to delist from the ASX and merge with a SPAC (special purpose acquisition company) on the Nasdaq in a deal that will increase its value by more than 15 times.

The pre-revenue company has been in negotiations with Nasdaq-listed Lionheart III for months, and, combined, the companies will have a pro forma equity value of $US360 million ($517 million).

As part of the deal, Security Matters was valued at $US200 million on a pre-money basis – a huge increase on its $18.3 million market capitalisation on the ASX.


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 10:05 PM)

The court approves of their scheming.
More court to go.


----------

